
I built a deep learning-powered emoji Slackbot - chenggang
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-i-built-a-deep-learning-powered-emoji-slackbot-5d3e59b76d0
======
icey
The title is compelling, but I can't read it because of Medium's obnoxious
paywall ransom
([https://i.imgur.com/sJWoFM8.png](https://i.imgur.com/sJWoFM8.png)). Out of
curiosity -- as an author, is this how you hope that Medium would treat your
content? I don't know much about how people try to monetize their blogs, but
the folks I've talked to who want to monetize their content seem to prefer
something like Substack, which has a much more honest business model (in that
they're up front about it all).

Anyways, sorry for the first comment on your submission to be a complaint
about Medium, but it's really annoying to discover another domain pointed to
their paywall.

~~~
cgwu
Hey icey, thanks for the comment! I don't normally post there but my AI
friends said this is the place to post! Anyway, here is the friend link that
you can use by bypass the paywall: [https://towardsdatascience.com/how-i-
built-a-deep-learning-p...](https://towardsdatascience.com/how-i-built-a-deep-
learning-powered-emoji-
slackbot-5d3e59b76d0?source=friends_link&sk=b72bceb44de2523857b6ece689bd1e4a)

Have fun!

~~~
icey
Thanks! This is pretty cool. Interesting that you had to spend so much time on
the infrastructure side of things (both wrestling with Sagemaker, and with
Slack's API rules). Seems like a lot of people end up in that same spot when
trying to ship models into production.

Either way, I appreciate the non-paywalled link!

~~~
chenggang
I also just disabled the paywall for the original link. Either one should work
now hopefully.

------
perryizgr8
Fascinating work. I wish it were possible to try out something similar with
Whatsapp but they don't seem to have an API.

